# Display your lighting setup for us!



## W.Smith (Oct 12, 2006)

Kevin Kertz developed a really neat way to quickly make lighting setup diagrams you can post here to show us how you did it.

Get it here: LightingSetup.psd, a FREE lighting tool Kevin Kertz created to share your lighting setups.


----------

